# what does it mean when they nibble on your clothes?



## MagneticLove (Sep 4, 2009)

Piksi always nibbles at my clothes when we are hanging out. he smells around and nibbles my clothes and sometimes he starts digging at it. he also kinda pushes me with his nose. very wierd.

i also noticed that he specially nibbles me when he is behind me. well mostly when he is behind me. does this mean anything? 

its entertaining but im starting to get paranoid when he is behind me because he will start nibbling and i cant feel it and all of a sudden he nibbles to hard and it hurts a lil because he kinda pinches my skin. and he also bites my hair so i have to becareful. seems like he is trying to punk me around lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 4, 2009)

My baby bunsuse to do the same thing. I wouldn't let Piksi nibble on your clothes. It may become a bad habit. Lightly push his head away and say "no". 



I'm not sure why they do this but it is common for them to do it.


----------



## MagneticLove (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah i think it is because he has been doing it more. cool thanks for your help =] you are suchh a bunny expert!:highfive:


----------



## ijRoberts (Sep 4, 2009)

Jake does the same thing, it seems he's always interested when I'm wearing something new. He doesn't really nibble my clothes as much as he "tests" them. 

I read that rabbits test things with their teeth as we would explore something with our hands. So, he is usually just getting a feel for the shirt or jeans. So far he hasn't actually tried to *chew* any of my clothing.

But I don't think there's any harm in a bit of curiousity nibbling? Experts?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 4, 2009)

Billy chews on my clothes when I am in his way, or when I am not giving him his food fast enough. Mostly he does it when things are in his way because he has the mentality that if he chews something enough, it will disappear


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 4, 2009)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Mostly he does it when things are in his way because he has the mentality that if he chews something enough, it will disappear


You know, you may have something. Pebbles will tug and pull on my clothes to get attention, and when I give her my hand or exposed skin, she will start licking it.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Little Bay Poo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mostly he does it when things are in his way because he has the mentality that if he chews something enough, it will disappear
> ...


Yes, Billy is the same, he chews clothing but never skin. Although he did accidentally nip my foot when he was chewing at my pantleg the other day! (I had been sitting on the couch crocheting, too preoccupied to move out of the way in time :shock

On a side note, Billy is known to nip at Chris for playing video games :biggrin2: So it is also a way of getting attention


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2009)

Sophie has put many holes in my sweatshirts. Before I could stop him there's the imprint of his teeth, but seems to be only my sweatshirts. It is for attention I think too.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Sep 6, 2009)

Joy usually does this when I'm in her way and I'd better get out of it right now:bunnydance:. Her sharp front teeth :biggrin2: have actually gone right thru my clothes once at the beginning.
Her Highness Empress Joy route must never be blocked. At least by a mere 2L.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

My 4-week-old babies enjoy chewing on anything they can ahold of with their teefs  Yesterday they were nibbling my hair and my t-shirt and I finally had to hold my hair back so they wouldn't nibble it. When they nibbled my shirt I would just kind of shake my arm and tell them no biting. 

If Piksi tries to do it again, then just remove the fabric from his teeth and tell him No while maybe tapping his nose just a little.  

Nipping is definitely used as a way of getting your attention! Magic has nipped me a few times when he wanted more pets and such. There is a different between a nip and a bite though  

Emily


----------

